# Prop sound



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

When I crank a tight turn Prop sounds like this ... but it is Still Biting the water like a "Pit Bull"

I suppose it's OK ... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sou_C8PTLlA&feature=channel


----------

